
BMW to charge for Apple CarPlay yearly, as a subscription - dmitrygr
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/16/16897326/bmw-apple-carplay-subscription-google-alexa-detroit-auto-show-2018
======
lowtolerance
Apple should demand a 30% cut of BMW’s revenue from these subscription fees,
then.

